# Fish recipes



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Don't know if these have been posted before or not. They were in the paper today, from the Md Dept of Agriculture and Md Commercial Fishermen Assoc. 

Gonna try the first one for sure. Italian bread crumbs, Old Bay and thyme all together... hmmm... (Will probably deep fat fry them though.  )


Oven Fried Perch

3 pounds perch, dressed
3/4 cup Italian seasoned bread crumbs
1 1/2 tsp seafood seasoning
1/2 tsp thyme
Salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup milk

Combine bread crumbs, seafood seasoning and thyme. Season milk with salt and pepper. Dip perch in seasoned milk and dredge through seasoned bread crumb mixture, coating all sides. Place in lightly oiled baking dish. Bake 450*F about 6 to 8 minutes or until fish flakes easily with a fork.


Croaker in foil

3 pounds croaker fillets
1 sliced celery
1 sliced onion
1/4 cup margarine or butter melted
2 Tbs lemon juice
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp pepper
4 pieces of aluminum foil 12"x12"

Preheat oven to 450*F. Lightly oil foil pieces. Place fish on foil. Top with celery and onion. Combine remaining ingredients. Pour mixture over fillets. Close the foil tightly on all edges with double folds. Place packages in oven and bake 10 to 15 minutes.
(Suggest putting them on a cookie sheet to catch the drips and adding another 5 min.)
.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> Oven Fried Perch


Made it tonight with some striper fillets I had in the freezer. 

In a word... boooorrring. With the extra spices I expected more pizzazz. Oh well.

Suggest doubling up on the seafood seasoning and adding some cayenne. 
.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Need a little kick eh?*

I've cooked this many times over the years. This works good for those on a lower salt diet.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=183172#post183172


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, I expected more kick. I grew up near Cajun country and I put cayenne in just about everything. 

Interesting recipe you posted TA. I've never put chili powder on fish before. Will give it a try.

One sidebar on the bread crumb recipe above. I double dipped the fillets before baking making the crust thicker than usual. Physically, the crust came out perfect but it needed more flavor. I might try it sometime with some lemon and dill too... and of course, cayenne.  

.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I'm not a true fan of breadcrumb coatings. I did a Spicy Baked Chicken Drumstick recipe for the second time last night. It called for an equal mixture of plain flour and regular cornmeal. I didn't skin the drumsticks like I did the first time I did the recipe. After a few adjustments on the spices (son needed his sodium fix  ) ....I came up with crispy baked chicken my 17 year old son actually ate  ...and went back for seconds. 

I tried many recipes calling for breadcrumbs...and them as a baking coating just didn't appeal to us. Maybe I should have added more spices to the mix as well. 

I'm not sure how the Perch recipe will work with striper substituted. I've only used it on perch. It complimented that sorta sweet taste of the perch real well. It's a simple recipe......but that little kick will get your taste bud's attention.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

half flour, half instant potatoe flakes...season the mix and double dip in milk...deep fry in PEANUT OIL...this is a must...make sure its hot...will not absorb...crunchy and sweet...


----------

